# Hope Sporting News is right



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Let's hope-

http://www.sportingnews.com/nba/teams/hornets/20020723.html


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

A happy Baron definitely increases the Hornets chances next year but I think Baron will be mad as hell in the longrun. Aren't both Elden Campbell and PJ Brown free agents in 2003?? and Jamal Mashburn is way too fragile to really depend on. Also, he will quickly learn that once he passes the ball to Courtney Alexander he had better get back on defense, because that guy is not giving the ball back up.

2002/2003 line-up
PG Baron Davis
SG Courtney Alexander/David Wesley
C Elden Campbell
PF PJ Brown
SF Jamal Mashburn

Potential 2003/2004 line-up
PG Baron Davis
SG David Wesley
C Jamaal Magloire
PF Jerome Moiso/Kirk Haston
SF Courtney Alexander


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

How can you give that potential 2003/2004 lineup? You are assuming that we will let both Brown and Campbell walk and not replace them (in what will be an unbelievable free agent year). If Magloire continues to progress, I can see them allowing Campbell to leave. However, I would bet Brown will be around for a couple more years.


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

I am sure the Hornets would like to resign Brown and Campell, but these are two veteran players who dont have a lot of years left in them. With an great free agent pool of players that year, the Hornets will probably want to sign younger players who are going to reach their prime in New Orleans.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I also see PJ being retained, as he is close to how Paul Silas himself played the game. Paul just doesn't want to lose someone like that!

I also see this team growing in the right direction. I have seen Alexander play in person and one thing I like about him is how he defends, which I'm sure was one of the reasons why Silas wanted him.

Wesley is a good back up point guard and runs screens as well and better than many shooting guards in this league. He'll get his minutes between those 2 spots and he is very competitive, which Silas also likes! He could end up being a 6th man nominee this coming season.


----------



## COCajun (Aug 1, 2002)

Haston better get it together - and QUICK - or else the former IU star won't be around for 2003.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah, I think management is very disappointed in Haston. The word "soft" comes up alot when his name is mentioned.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

Kirk Haston- You say soft I say just not aggressive enough YET. Meaning he still has a chance to be. Make him watch videos of Kenyon Martin and Rasheed Wallaces' games for a couple hours a day and tell him to pretend to be that aggressive. PJ will be around a couple more years I just hope he takes a pay cut next year for the team. Campbell is expendable.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Kirk Haston is too soft he will never take over the startin role at PF Moiso will if any one is going to


----------

